# [Bieten] Anstellungen für Ingenieure, Techniker, etc.



## nemig (11 September 2006)

Wir suchen derzeit wieder neue Mitarbeiter. In einem SPS-spezialisierten Forum sitzt man da natürlich an der Quelle. Deswegen eröffne ich euch hier mal unsere neueste Stellenanzeige. Wäre schön, wenn wir bald einen von euch bei uns begrüßen könnten.






> Wir sind der Marktführer im Reparatur-Service und expandieren weiter!
> 
> Zur Verstärkung unseres Teams suchen wir sofort oder später in unserem Reparatur-Center für industrielle Elektronik:
> 
> ...


----------



## maxi (11 September 2006)

Huhu,
hab dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 September 2006)

*?????????????*



			
				nemig schrieb:
			
		

> schriftliche Bewerbung (nicht per Email).






maxi schrieb:


> Huhu,
> hab dir eine PM geschickt.



Hallo maxi, hats du oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ??


----------



## nemig (11 September 2006)

er hat ja nur mal was allg. nachgefragt


----------

